# Teh jacked up Family



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay so awhile ago muh pit started this whole family thing because I have the same birthday as his rl mom and we started this virtual family just for fun. Well it's been growing and getting stranger and stranger as we go, so I decided to post it here and organize it and see what you guys say. :3

Um okay....

It started with 'me and bacon boy'
who had Muh Pit and Gabby.
Oddcrazyme and storm are apparently bacon boy's brothers who are hooked....
Odd is the um maid? [This was on the irc months ago]

We then got divorced and then I got hooked with mega, who is my brother. 
Mega got me um...preggers [lawl]

And then we split
From there I've had like 2 other husbands who I've also split with

My sisters cryindarkness and ohdangitsgabby are my wifeys.
Muh Pit got hooked with his aunt Cry 
Crash came from nowhere and had mirandi....by himself XD
Cry got preggers from her brother mega, too.
She had Andy who got hooked up with Mirandi and together they had Hub12 and acrox
crash then got hooked to michelle [acrox]
Hub12 got hooked with his grandma's sister....ohdangitsgabby
Dark, Ryudo, and Bdubs were shopping at walmart and Garrett was on the cart so Cry stole him from them when they weren't looking and kept him. She also forced him to wear a skirt.
Toonlinkmaster is a hobo [he lives in gabbeh and hub's trash can] that got hooked with Garrett...Garrett got a sex change and now is um pregnant with baby Nigel? XD
Toonlinkmaster and Garrett got a divorce and now TLM is stuck with a 91 year old Nigel.
Spencer [mr bananaoracle] is teh sexually confused uncle to Garrett 

Now I'm hooked with my sisters ohdangitsgabby,  cryindarkness. Also hooked with Mirandi and ryan.
Crash and Muh Pit get hooked up then divorce
Muh Pit gets married to his ex-step dad mega who has gone crazy and has banged many people, one of them being evilpancakes a random stalker
Muh Pit is preggers with Mega and has MGMT, who later in life shoots himself with one of those needle guns that make you asplode. [I wonder why] 
Night is my wife, ohdangitsgabby's wife, mirandi's wife, and cry's mother
crash is ms.weewee's ex and acrox's wife
muh pit is night's husband and he gave birth to Lewis and Sean
Grawr is muh and mega's baby
AndyB got aids and eventually it spread around the whole family
cry got married to lewis but is having an affiar with acrox
I'm having an affair with Lewis
Cry divorced everyone
AndyB and Mirandi had Fabio
Cry committed suicide, but came back to life because of Fabio's sexiness.

And ZF is the furry pet....
Mickey is the dirty dancer pweppy boi mouse


It's a bit confusing since everyone is like connected to each other but we got bored and made it for fun, so comments.....or any editing needed xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

I stopped reading after mega got you "preggers"


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

O_O


YOU GUYS ARE A BUNCH OF *censored.3.0*ED UP REDNECKS!!


Marrying yer siblings and cousins and crap......


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

Dear Lord...we are one awesome and CRAZY family!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

wtf how did I get into this!?

I'm megas son? wtf


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

I was the winning swimmer...lol


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> wtf how did I get into this!?
> 
> I'm megas son? wtf


it was either that, or you were going to be my child


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoot me pl0x


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Where's Me?

I guess I wasn't in the IRC at that time.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Where's Me?
> 
> I guess I wasn't in the IRC at that time.


I never go there lmao I guess pit and mega just got frisky.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> wtf how did I get into this!?
> 
> I'm megas son? wtf


just walk away slowly garrett, just walk away slowly...


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now, don't worry.
I'll get my gun, you just stay there.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulzzz
dont u want to be in our "jacked-up" family?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Well some of it was confirmed on the irc a while ago and the rest was just over the months xDD
Garrett we had to put you in it...sorry xDDD

Oh and LMAO @the comments.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx.


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2009)

And John102 was the accident of an experiment of a crazy guy trying to take over the world.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE MORE THANK JACKED-UP!!



YOU MARRIED YER *censored.3.0*ING BROTHER CRY!!


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait, I think I lost my gun.

Sorry Garrett.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Me and Niko switch pl0x


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.. idk how I got into this marrying sham. They just wanted my money. They koed me with knock out gas and stole my wallet.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

LMFAO
We have a lot of incense going on in there
LMAO 
XD
I married my sisters....I had a baby with my brother....lawl xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like rednecks! xD


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

No way, Garrett.


I found my gun.  *Shoots Garrett*.


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow a wierd family lol


----------



## Suaure (Feb 27, 2009)

Redd: Crazzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Faimily!!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Redd: Crazzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Faimily!!!!


lol Suaure.....


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE MORE THANK JACKED-UP!!



YOU MARRIED YER *censored.3.0*ING BROTHER CRY!![/quote]XDDDD lmfaoo
im not the one who came up with the story line XDDDDDDDDDDD
its not my fault mega is frisky with everyone. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

*twitches*

I'm... not insane. Shut up... The voices, they told me to...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

*Gags* Th--_a-Nk__=-=s nik()-_o *coughs*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> *Gags* Th--_a-Nk__=-=s nik()-_o *coughs*


*backhand* I TOLD YOU TO STOP DRINKING!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> *Gags* Th--_a-Nk__=-=s nik()-_o *coughs*


Well, if we're killing you. *stab*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
			
		

> *Gags* Th--_a-Nk__=-=s nik()-_o *coughs*


Well, if we're killing you. *stab*[/quote]Shut up. You're already dead. I shot you.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up. You're already dead. I shot you.[/quote]You can't shoot meh!

I'm the god of FAIL!

And I say your shooting FAILs.

FAIL.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *twitches*
> 
> I'm... not insane. Shut up... The voices, they told me to...


Nooo remember that one time we were playing the person below me game and you said the person below me is in love with me and then I started playing around saying you were my hubby? That's where it came in xD
But it's okay.

We got divorced.

Protip: Do not marry bacon boy o.e
LAWL JK


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILENCE! I KILL YOU! RICK ASTLEY WILL MAKE A COMEBACK! DON'T EAT THE TURNIPS!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank the good lord, I'm not related in any possible way.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Sean, Saying that will just make you part of the group pretty much.

I'm outta here.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Thank the good lord, I'm not related in any possible way.


You shouldn't of even posted here......




WELCOME, third cousin!


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Thank the good lord, I'm not related in any possible way.


We just found out that your related to MICKEY! Now you're the half humanoid/rat thingy.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a third cousin! >


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

nu uh Mickey is our pet mouse!!!!! YOU FORGOT THAT JENN!!!


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a third cousin! >[/quote]LETS ALL GREET MICK'S THIRD COUSIN! SEAN!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> nu uh Mickey is our pet mouse!!!!! YOU FORGOT THAT JENN!!!


No I didn't.

BTW garrett isn't mega and muh pit's son anymore, apparently cry found him and adopted him.


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> nu uh Mickey is our pet mouse!!!!! YOU FORGOT THAT JENN!!!


wow mickeys a mouse?lol


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrett just FAILed.


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 27, 2009)

GARRETT HAS TO WEAR A SKIRT!! lmfaoo! XDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrett just FAILed.[/quote]He was forced to wear a skirt.

Nuh-uh! We're no rednecks, we're just coffeh's family.

LMAO XD


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2009)

Ohshi- NO!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was forced to wear a skirt.

Nuh-uh! We're no rednecks, we're just coffeh's family.

LMAO XD[/quote]I wanna be the rich guy who comes in, swoops Hub off his feet, gets married and has Ryudo. x] lawlz


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

This was just a thread to talk about it and organize it....we had all this in our heads, it was bound to explode any minute, I had to get it down. xD

No Toonlink although that is quite funny....we'd have to think about that. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Not really me.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Not really me.


Ths image of Garrett is WINN!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not sure I want to be the pet...

But I guess I don't have a choice.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
			
		

> Not really me.


Ths image of Garrett is WINN!!!![/quote]Garrett is teh smexiness!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I want to be the pet...
> 
> But I guess I don't have a choice.


No, you don't.


You iz da slayve! x]


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I want to be the pet...
> 
> But I guess I don't have a choice.


You have to be! Your the only normal one! <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I want to be the pet...
> 
> But I guess I don't have a choice.


You agreed 2-3 months ago. x]

And yes, you are the furry pet.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

I REPEAT:
Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NORMAL except I wanna marry Hub BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'M NORMAL!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2009)

At least I'm not directly related!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

If you NOT in coffehs family LEAVE

only coffeh and cry can decide whos in and whos not NO ONE ELSE [unless she says so]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

By the power nvested in me, by the Pennsylvanian church and by the Holy father, I hereby dub this thread:







WIIIIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

I find it odd that my brother is my dad...=/ but I guess that's normal in this family. And awww I'm the mom of Hub and Mishie!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm technically a mouse, because I'm related to Mickey in a messed up sort of way.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NORMAL except I wanna marry Hub BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'M NORMAL![/quote]No marrying my son.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]By the power nvested n me, by the Pennsylvanian church and by the Holy father, I hereby dub this thread:







WIIIIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!![/quote]shutup and GTFO
3rd time im saying this

<big><big>*Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family  *</big></big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

I edited how Cry found Garrett x]

Cry calmness!

We can do something in a way so that they can run to be a jacked up family member, but they can't be a nub and I must approve them to be worthy. Which might be difficult since I'm really hard on that xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

i'll be back in 4hours


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm technically a mouse, because I'm related to Mickey in a messed up sort of way.


no ur not. We decide whos in and not. So stop it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]By the power nvested n me, by the Pennsylvanian church and by the Holy father, I hereby dub this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shutup and GTFO
3rd time im saying this

<big><big>*Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family  *</big></big>[/quote]1- Not making my own family. <_<


2- No. I can post and LOL at this messed up relationship-fest all I want.

Unless Coffeh says GTFAOT NAO!

Then I leave.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]By the power nvested n me, by the Pennsylvanian church and by the Holy father, I hereby dub this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shutup and GTFO
3rd time im saying this

<big><big>*Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family  *</big></big>[/quote]1- Not making my own family. <_<


2- No. I can post and LOL at this messed up relationship-fest all I want.[/quote]Stop please. i'll give you 300k


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]By the power nvested n me, by the Pennsylvanian church and by the Holy father, I hereby dub this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shutup and GTFO
3rd time im saying this

<big><big>*Guys stop making your own families here, make your OWN thread then. This is our family  *</big></big>[/quote]1- Not making my own family. <_<


2- No. I can post and LOL at this messed up relationship-fest all I want.

Unless Coffeh says GTFAOT NAO!

Then I leave.[/quote]-.- dude srusly GTFO NOA.
me and jenn made this TOGETHER. so OUT


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm out! *leaves*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Not making my own family. <_<


2- No. I can post and LOL at this messed up relationship-fest all I want.

Unless Coffeh says GTFAOT NAO!

Then I leave.[/quote]-.- dude srusly GTFO NOA.[/quote]What did I do? 



Besides the whole, "WINNN," thing to get your attention before this became an argument about families.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I remember that...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on the IRC.....I believe Odd was there and we were talking about him being the maid or butler.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Not making my own family. <_<


2- No. I can post and LOL at this messed up relationship-fest all I want.

Unless Coffeh says GTFAOT NAO!

Then I leave.[/quote]-.- dude srusly GTFO NOA.[/quote]What did I do? 



Besides the whole, "WINNN," thing to get your attention before this became an argument about families.[/quote]"I'M NORMAL except I wanna marry Hub BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'M NORMAL! "
we will let you know, stop posting stuff about your in the family.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I edited how Cry found Garrett x]
> 
> Cry calmness!
> 
> We can do something in a way so that they can run to be a jacked up family member, but they can't be a nub and I must approve them to be worthy. Which might be difficult since I'm really hard on that xP


^^^

BTW Toonlink don't even run xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I edited how Cry found Garrett x]
> 
> Cry calmness!
> 
> We can do something in a way so that they can run to be a jacked up family member, but they can't be a nub and I must approve them to be worthy. Which might be difficult since I'm really hard on that xP


I like this plan better than Cry is PWNSOME!
EDIT: And I'm not running, I'm too fat. 


No seriously, I'm only kidding, IDC if I'm in it or not.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... right >_>


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 27, 2009)

Im not in it(Thank God), although I want to be the stalker nextdoor
and before you yell at me cry, I said I want to, not theat I am


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I edited how Cry found Garrett x]
> 
> Cry calmness!
> 
> We can do something in a way so that they can run to be a jacked up family member, but they can't be a nub and I must approve them to be worthy. Which might be difficult since I'm really hard on that xP


I like this plan better even tho Cry is pwnsome
EDIT: And I'm not running, I'm too fat. 


No seriously, I'm only kidding, IDC if I'm in it or not.[/quote]fixed 
ilu 2 toon link XD


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Im not in it(Thank God), although I want to be the stalker nextdoor
> and before you yell at me cry, I said I want to, not theat I am


meh.....i wont yell.


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 27, 2009)

UMMM...wow thats something!!!!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed 
ilu 2 toon ]DOUBLE POST!


On an unrelated note, that's what it already said, Cry. XP


I want teh MARRY HUB.

*thinks it over*


GOD, I has pwoblems.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I'm back on this thread.

So, how's the jacked up family?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I'm back on this thread.
> 
> So, how's the jacked up family?


Well, it's...........


Jacked-up. xD


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I'm back on this thread.
> 
> So, how's the jacked up family?


Well, it's...........


Jacked-up. xD[/quote]Jacked-Up Family is Jacked-Up then.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 27, 2009)

How the heck was I involved in this story?
"Shopping at Wal-mart...wtf?"


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> How the heck was I involved in this story?
> "Shopping at Wal-mart...wtf?"


BUT U LUUUUVVV WAL_MART AND BURGER KING, B!


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> How the heck was I involved in this story?
> "Shopping at Wal-mart...wtf?"


lol,

and Holy crap, It's bdubs.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I'm back on this thread.
> 
> So, how's the jacked up family?


Well, it's...........


Jacked-up. xD[/quote]Almost everyone is connected in a way...

lots of incense man o.o
XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> How the heck was I involved in this story?
> "Shopping at Wal-mart...wtf?"


Yer teh b00blet!
Plus muh wanted me to add beardeh to the family....


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> How the heck was I involved in this story?
> "Shopping at Wal-mart...wtf?"


BUT U LUUUUVVV WAL_MART AND BURGER KING, B![/quote]CONGRATULATIONS!!!

You are now a hobo, who is having a baby with the 4 year old baby I stole!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

You are now a hobo, who is having a baby with the 4 year old baby I stole!

[/quote]...................

Good enough!


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 27, 2009)

Can I be the stalker next door?


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Can I be the stalker next door?


who stalks the hobo?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Garrett, let's name the baby Nigel! =D


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no, I rather stalk one of the cool people I know


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teh Hobo can walk for half an hour and PWN you in RL!


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, mabey, but still, Im not stalking no hobo


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Garrett, let's name the baby Nigel! =D[/quote]lmfaooooooooo EPIC...wait no Grawr?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Garrett, let's name the baby Nigel! =D


lmfaooooooooo EPIC...wait no Grawr?[/quote]No, it's our baby and WE CHOOSE NIGEL!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I'm going to run away.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Garrett, let's name the baby Nigel! =D


lmfaooooooooo EPIC...wait no Grawr?[/quote]No, it's our baby and WE CHOOSE NIGEL!!![/quote]Okay.
You have baby Nigel.

It's okay ZF, we accept and love you as our furry <3


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 27, 2009)

I made up the garrett sex change! XDDDD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

If Garrett got a sex-change, is Cry forcing him to wear pants? xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]If Garrett got a sex-change, is Cry forcing him to wear pants? xD[/quote]It's the jacked up family.
Of course NOT.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]If Garrett got a sex-change, is Cry forcing him to wear pants? xD[/quote]No, I wanted a daughter, so he still wears skirts. That's why you guys r having a baby. n.n
@ZF awww dont run away we luv you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]If Garrett got a sex-change, is Cry forcing him to wear pants? xD


It's the jacked up family.
Of course NOT.[/quote]By the time Garrett comes back, we'll have a fully grown 91 yr. old named Nigel who won't let go of Garrett's leg. xD


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

wait....wen do i come into this????
im the craziest of all u pple here...ask anyone i wi-fi with.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wait....wen do i come into this????
> im the craziest of all u pple here...ask anyone i wi-fi with.


yeah.........but ever since i met u on the irc, you piss me off.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kimmi....

that means you FAIL.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

of course!........how did i not know this!!! i piss everyone off!!!!!
(goes off crying while leaving a trail of tears behind him)


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work guys! This is pretty funny and its contains TBT Celberties


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

I also fail at every thing i do


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> of course!........how did i not know this!!! i piss everyone off!!!!!
> (goes off crying while leaving a trail of tears behind him)


Just remember!
*Throws a giant frame of the word FAIL at him.*

You FAIL!


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> of course!........how did i not know this!!! i piss everyone off!!!!!
> (goes off crying while leaving a trail of tears behind him)


Just remember!
*Throws a giant frame of the word FAIL at him.*

You FAIL![/quote]The saying of FAIL Too much means you pretty much FAIL.
So stop with your stupid FAIL posts that are FAIL.

Also, The 91 year old Nigel sounds creepy.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

*CCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY* *CCCCCRRRRRRRYYYYYYY*
*MMMMOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The saying of FAIL Too much means you pretty much FAIL.
So stop with your stupid FAIL posts that are FAIL.

Also, The 91 year old Nigel sounds creepy.[/quote]Oh well, that's my thing. 

And it's 91 cuz he's, "Nigel91."


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Niko is a Fail! He said Fail to much. Wait now im sayiing Fail! *Stamps FAIL! on Niko's head and Jd's head


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Nice work guys! This is pretty funny and its contains TBT Celberties


woot jd is AWESOME xD


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Nikoking said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The saying of FAIL Too much means you pretty much FAIL.
So stop with your stupid FAIL posts that are FAIL.

Also, The 91 year old Nigel sounds creepy.[/quote]Oh well, that's my thing. 

And it's 91 cuz he's, "Nigel91."

[/quote]Funny Joke indeed   . BOING.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, JD PWNS!


And Niko...................boing? xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> *CCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY* *CCCCCRRRRRRRYYYYYYY*
> *MMMMOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Stop spamming my thread.

Toon, stop telling people they fail.
And JD thank you but stop spamming mai thread xD


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Niko is a Fail! He said Fail to much. Wait now im sayiing Fail! *Stamps FAIL! on Niko's head and Jd's head


... I just said FAIL 2 times.
And Nice job taking the idea of my old post into your post.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

If your wondering TBT celberties are coffeebean, Cry, storm, Grawr, ummm I have to think of more.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's a hobo thing, you would NEVER understand!

And it's only a joke, close friends get it.

Kimmi don't Cry, it's not my fault Cry wants to strangle you because you started off, "failing."

And WHEEEEERRREE IS MAH WIFE!


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> If your wondering TBT celberties are coffeebean, Cry, storm, Grawr, ummm I have to think of more.


Meh, they aren't celebrities.  Joining in '05 makes you one though.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> *CCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY* *CCCCCRRRRRRRYYYYYYY*
> *MMMMOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


u better not be talking to me...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


IDC about what you guys do, but NOBODY TOUCH GARRET!


He's my *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

No celeberties are the ones you see every where you go. In like every important post.
Coffee is popular because she is like #1 on the " Make A Troll about this person" list.
Cry is famous because she is really nice and helps around TBT.
Storm and Grawr are Mods and Founder so yeah there famous

Time To Stop Spamming


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, Roflcopter.

Anyways, anything happen to this family?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> No celeberties are the ones you see every where you go. In like every important post.
> Coffee is popular because he is like #1 on the " Make A Troll about this person" list.
> Cry is famous because she is really nice and helps around TBT.
> Storm and Grawr are Mods and Founder so yeah there famous
> ...


Bye, spam-making, user-loving buddy!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> No celeberties are the ones you see every where you go. In like every important post.
> Coffee is popular because he is like #1 on the " Make A Troll about this person" list.
> Cry is famous because she is really nice and helps around TBT.
> Storm and Grawr are Mods and Founder so yeah there famous
> ...


1. I'm a girl.
2. I'm not a troll, people make trolls to piss me off.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a story on why we're so jacked up.....but you don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolls are imaginary creatures that live under bridges, and making them takes 9-12 months.

Hobo wants teh hear da story!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. People make trolls about you so your basically a celeb

2. I forgot the " s" my fault but my intention was to put she


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll only tell the story if cry lets me. xD LMAO

It's a umm....kitty thing xP


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'll only tell the story if cry lets me. xD LMAO
> 
> It's a umm....kitty thing xP


Cry......<_<


Doo it.....dooooo it....


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

*MMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!*


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to hear it  .


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> *MMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!*


<_<

Stop spamming.

Or else....dear god I'LL SAY IT!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

The Jacked Up Family Story Book! *coffee opens book


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

The Jacked Up Family Story Book! *coffee opens book


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> No celeberties are the ones you see every where you go. In like every important post.
> Coffee is popular because she is like #1 on the " Make A Troll about this person" list.
> Cry is famous because she is really nice and helps around TBT.
> Storm and Grawr are Mods and Founder so yeah there famous
> ...


I wouldn't call Cry famous...


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Well furry your famous


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT!!!!!!![/quote]Stop the spam.
Plus it's only a little story x3

I'll only tell if cry agrees on it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT!!!!!!!


Stop the spam.
Plus it's only a little story x3

I'll only tell if cry agrees on it.[/quote]Not spam, I want you too PM Cry and force her! >
So asks the hobo of her sons' trash can!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait..

I didn't change! yay!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT TELL IT!!!!!!!


Stop the spam.
Plus it's only a little story x3

I'll only tell if cry agrees on it.[/quote]Not spam, I want you too PM Cry and force her! >
So asks the hobo of her sons' trash can![/quote]Cry isn't coming back for about 2 hours. x3

LOL! YAY GABBY!
You're still my little princess :3
LAWL


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 27, 2009)

Coffe, arent you gonna post that one thing we talk bout on jw


----------



## Gabby (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not spam, I want you too PM Cry and force her! >
So asks the hobo of her sons' trash can![/quote]Cry isn't coming back for about 2 hours. x3

LOL! YAY GABBY!
You're still my little princess :3
LAWL[/quote]*Puts crown on head*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Coffe, arent you gonna post that one thing we talk bout on jw


Only if cry agrees xDD
*shh


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch...after so much love I gave you, as a pet.
lol jk


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look.....cry is back....
um.

So should I tell the story? xP


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

u mean................the reason, why we r so jacked up?
cuz of club kitteh?
T.T
if you must. . .


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> u mean................the reason, why we r so jacked up?
> cuz of club kitteh?
> T.T
> if you must. . .


xD
Okay.....but I'm not exactly sure where to start. 
You tell it xP


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

AND WHY AM I NOT A PART OF THIS FAMILY!?!??

I thought I was the sexually confused uncle to Garret?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> AND WHY AM I NOT A PART OF THIS FAMILY!?!??
> 
> I thought I was the sexually confused uncle to Garret?


Oh dear.....you forgot a 't' in Garrett.
OH DEAR.....edit before he sees xP

I'll have to discuss with cry whether or not you can join the family<3


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> AND WHY AM I NOT A PART OF THIS FAMILY!?!??
> 
> I thought I was the sexually confused uncle to Garret?


ignore this kthnx


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay Spencer you're in of course xP

Another jacked up relative o:
<3


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Okay Spencer you're in of course xP
> 
> Another jacked up relative o:
> <3


Hooray for me and my massive ego!


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

lmao hes the uncle now


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 27, 2009)

put me in it...


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 27, 2009)

i wanna be a sock puppet


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> put me in it...


...um but aren't you like leaving TBT? xD

Plus we don't just put you in it. We have to decide on it.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 27, 2009)

i can be a sock puppet that went missing!

O_O

THE MISSING SOCK!!!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

I wanna be the distant cousin


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I wanna be the distant cousin


Damn.
Letting you be part of the 'family' will be a difficult one from my part but easy from cry's.

-.- *censored.2.0*


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 27, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i can be a sock puppet that went missing!
> 
> O_O
> 
> THE MISSING SOCK!!!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is someone not over the little fight we had?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that, you just irritate me. Either way I'll talk to cry about it.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD no need 2 pm me u already know ill let quinten in XD
buuuuuuuuuut jenn, u no mega is crazy..why? why did he end up that way??*cough*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
We both have to agree on it or else I'll do what you didn't want me to do miss oh-so-strict.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuckle

If its too much work for you, you don't have to do it, your majesty.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm discussing this with cry.
And please, good god, do not call me that it makes me want to hurt myself.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna be in it, you're more than likely going to be a *censored.4.0* about it, so forget it.


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u dont agree, no point in asking me jenn.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh.
Fine, whatever I'll let you be in it just don't assume that.
.....you do know that this means you're part of my 'virtual family' right?
Well good thing it's distant cousin.
I'll go edit. .-.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, didn't you read?

I don't want to be in it. Read what you quoted.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. That's easier than letting you in.  :veryhappy:


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly why I said what I said.

" :veryhappy: "


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

ugh stop fighting......please no tude with each other.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

FAMILY IS LIEK LOVE AND KISSES BUT NO BUTT SECKS!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

I WNNA JOIN THE FAMILY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


IDC about what you guys do, but NOBODY TOUCH GARRET!


He's my *censored.4.0*![/quote]I now hate you.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 27, 2009)

Can I be in the family since Coffee and I share the same b-day?
I can be like her evil twin brother whom she just saw now because we got separated from birth or something like that. If not, ignore this message.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOTHER *gets gun*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

This is why I faked my own death.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Your letting to many people in without even really "liking" Them...


BTW I'm owner of Klub kitteh the strip Klub add that in kthxpl0x


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Can I be in the family since Coffee and I share the same b-day?
> I can be like her evil twin brother whom she just saw now because we got separated from birth or something like that. If not, ignore this message.


I'll think about it. x]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Your letting to many people in without even really "liking" Them...
> 
> 
> BTW I'm owner of Klub kitteh the strip Klub add that in kthxpl0x


Ryan is, you're just a bouncer, and remember, Lewis and I own the place.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Garrett got a sex change and now is um pregnant with baby Nigel? XD

sad face This stuff never gets approved by me...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said it first! D=

1st= owner :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Garrett got a sex change and now is um pregnant with baby Nigel? XD
> 
> sad face This stuff never gets approved by me...


x]
That's why it's jacked up.
And ryan is the owner of the club! D:<
XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks for you. We own the place, and the girls!  They're on a pay roll.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TT_TT I guess he cooler then wal mart kitteh

bouncer pl0x


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG....>.>
   *walks out of house holding a Pistol*
   *Shoots self in the Brain*
   *Resaurects as a Zombie*
   *Rips own gutts out*

>.>
<.<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> OMG....>.>
> *walks out of house holding a Pistol*
> *Shoots self in the Brain*
> *Resaurects as a Zombie*
> ...


What?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> OMG....>.>
> *walks out of house holding a Pistol*
> *Shoots self in the Brain*
> *Resaurects as a Zombie*
> ...


I've done my job. ^__^


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>
I never wanted to die


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean I didn't want you to. xP


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Me and Garrett are divorced. x]

Back to my trash can.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Me and Garrett are divorced. x]

Back to my trash can.[/quote]Not yet...
ds for Divorce in Massachusetts

   1. No Fault Divorce: Irretrievable breakdown of the marriage (may be filed for either with or without a separation agreement. For no-fault divorce filed in conjunction with a separation agreement, see below under Simplified Or Special Divorce Procedures.)
      [Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1, 1A, and 1B].
   2. General Divorce:
         1. Impotence
         2. imprisonment for over 5 years
         3. adultery
         4. alcoholism and/or drug addiction
         5. desertion without support of spouse for 1 year before the filing for divorce
         6. cruel and inhuman treatment
         7. nonsupport whereby a spouse is able to provide support but grossly, wantonly, or cruelly refuses or neglects to provide suitable maintenance for the complaining spouse 
      [Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1, 1A, 1B, and 2]. 

Legal Separation in Massachusetts
The grounds for legal separation are:

   1. A spouse fails without cause to provide support
   2. Desertion
   3. Gives the other spouse justifiable cause to live apart 

The court may award support to the spouse and children living apart. If the grounds for legal separation occurred in Massachusetts, 1 spouse must be a resident. If the grounds occurred outside of the state, the spouse filing must have been a resident for 1 year.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 20].

Simplified/Special Divorce Procedures in Massachusetts
An action for divorce on the grounds of irretrievable breakdown of the marriage may be instituted by filing:

   1. A petition signed by both spouses
   2. A sworn affidavit that an irretrievable breakdown of the marriage exists
   3. A notarized separation agreement signed by both spouses 

A marital settlement agreement is an acceptable substitute for a separation agreement. No summons will be required. Such petitions are to be given a speedy hearing. Marital fault is not to be considered in any decision of the court on property division or maintenance. In addition, there are sample divorce forms for use in divorces set out in the Massachusetts Rules of Court Appendix of Forms. A Financial Statement must be filed in all divorce cases. There is an official Child Support Guidelines Worksheet contained in the Appendix of Forms. Finally, in every action for divorce, a Public Health Statistical Report must be filed by each spouse. Copies of this form are available from the offices of the Registers of Probate.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 6B and Massachusetts Rules of Court; Appendix of Forms].

Divorce Mediation or Counseling Requirements
In cases where "irreconcilable differences" are used as the grounds for divorce, the court may refer the spouses and children for marriage and family counseling.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and Massachusetts Rules of Court].

Divorce Property Distribution
Massachusetts is an "equitable distribution" state. The court may divide all of the spouse's property, including any gifts and inheritances, based on the following factors:

   1. The contribution of each spouse to the acquisition, preservation, or appreciation in value of the property, including the contribution of each spouse as homemaker
   2. The length of the marriage
   3. The age and health of the spouses
   4. The occupation of the spouses
   5. The amount and sources of income of the spouses
   6. The vocational skills of the spouses
   7. The employability of the spouses
   8. The liabilities and needs of each spouse and the opportunity of each for further acquisition of capital assets and income
   9. The conduct of the parties during the marriage (if the grounds for divorce are fault-based)
  10. Any health insurance coverage 

Fault is not a factor if the grounds for the divorce are irretrievable breakdown of the marriage filed in conjunction with a separation/settlement agreement.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 34].

Alimony and Spousal Support
Either spouse may be ordered to pay maintenance to the other. The factors to be considered are:

   1. The contribution of each spouse to the acquisition, preservation, or appreciation in value of any property, including the contribution of each spouse as homemaker
   2. The length of the marriage
   3. The age and health of the spouses
   4. The occupation of the spouses
   5. The amount and sources of income of the spouses
   6. The vocational skills of the spouses
   7. The employability of the spouses
   8. The liabilities and needs of each spouse and the opportunity of each for further acquisition of capital assets and income
   9. The conduct of the parties during the marriage (if the grounds for divorce are fault-based)
  10. Any health insurance coverage
  11. The present and future needs of any children of the marriage 

Fault is not a factor if the grounds for the divorce are irretrievable breakdown of the marriage filed in conjunction with a separation/settlement agreement. Health insurance coverage may be ordered to be provided as part of the maintenance award.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 34].

Spouse's Name After Divorce
The wife may be restored to the use of her former or maiden name.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 23].

Child Custody After Divorce
Custody may be awarded to either or both parents or to a third party. If there is no marital misconduct, the rights of each parent to custody shall be deemed to be equal. The happiness and welfare of the child shall be the factors that the court considers. In making this consideration, the court shall consider:

   1. Whether or not the child's present or past living conditions adversely affect his physical, mental, moral, or emotional health
   2. Whether any family member abuses alcohol or other drugs
   3. Whether either parent has deserted the child
   4. Whether either parent has committed any acts of domestic violence
   5. Whether the parents have a history of being able and willing to cooperate in matters concerning the child 

Joint custody may be awarded if both parents agree and unless the court finds that joint custody is not in the best interests of the child. If the issue of custody is contested and the parents desire some form of shared custody, a shared parenting plan must be submitted to the court. Provisions in a Marital Settlement Agreement relating to child custody will fulfill this requirement.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 28 and 31].

Child Support After Divorce
The court may order either parent to provide maintenance, support (including health insurance), and education for any minor child. There are official Child Support Guidelines. These guidelines are presumed to be correct unless there is a showing that the amount would be unjust or inappropriate under the particular circumstances in a case. Reasons for deviation from the Guidelines are:

   1. The parent to pay support has other minor children and there are insufficient financial resources available
   2. The parent to pay support has extraordinary expenses (travel-related visitation expenses, uninsured medical expenses, etc.)
   3. Other unusual circumstances 

There is an official Child Support Guidelines Worksheet contained in the Appendix of Forms.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 28 and Massachusetts Rules of Court; Appendix of Forms]. 

My lawyer ACROX

Sign here__________#Garrett_____


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 27, 2009)

And I'm the annoying emo kid next door, right? -_-


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Whatever. I wont read, because I dont gve a *censored.2.0* about it.

_____TLM__________


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And I'm the annoying emo kid next door, right? -_-


No your not anywhere I don't think.

also by saying that thats what you _want_ to be


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Whatever. I wont read, because I dont gve a *censored.2.0* about it.

_____TLM__________[/quote]Neither Did I copy/paste

Btw cuz Nigel our kid I'm giving ALL rights to you have fun


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Whatever. I wont read, because I dont gve a *censored.2.0* about it.
> 
> _____TLM__________


Neither Did I copy/paste

Btw cuz Nigel our kid I'm giving ALL rights to you have fun[/quote]O_O

Son of a MOTHA FU- *gets door slammed in face*


----------



## Nightray (Feb 27, 2009)

okay Nice family


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Garrett.....I want to leave you.....for BananaOracle! (Spencer)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I definitely do _not_ want to be that (not that I really care about this stupid thing), but I'm guessing that's what you people would make me.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd make you the offer you....couldn't refuse.....DEATH.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't want to join why post?

We all know you want to be in :3


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

actually..tye was in it...but we took him out. tye was still in jenns tummeh, but al didnt want tye 2 be born so he kicked jens stomach. x] im sorry ur father hated u tye.
@ the "owners" i neva signed up 4 a strip joint o.e


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> actually..tye was in it...but we took him out. tye was still in jenns tummeh, but al didnt want tye 2 be born so he kicked jens stomach. x] im sorry ur father hated u tye.
> @ the "owners" i neva signed up 4 a strip joint o.e


Me and Garrett divorced and I had to sell Nigel to Ryudo for cash. :3


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> actually..tye was in it...but we took him out. tye was still in jenns tummeh, but al didnt want tye 2 be born so he kicked jens stomach. x] im sorry ur father hated u tye.
> @ the "owners" i neva signed up 4 a strip joint o.e


Me and Garrett divorced and I had to sell Nigel to Ryudo for cash. :3[/quote]you cant divorce my son! no nigel thinks im  his grandma..garrett doesnt know his real parents r a 3 some couple!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Me and Garrett are divorced. x]
> 
> Back to my trash can.


Not yet...
ds for Divorce in Massachusetts

   1. No Fault Divorce: Irretrievable breakdown of the marriage (may be filed for either with or without a separation agreement. For no-fault divorce filed in conjunction with a separation agreement, see below under Simplified Or Special Divorce Procedures.)
      [Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1, 1A, and 1B].
   2. General Divorce:
         1. Impotence
         2. imprisonment for over 5 years
         3. adultery
         4. alcoholism and/or drug addiction
         5. desertion without support of spouse for 1 year before the filing for divorce
         6. cruel and inhuman treatment
         7. nonsupport whereby a spouse is able to provide support but grossly, wantonly, or cruelly refuses or neglects to provide suitable maintenance for the complaining spouse 
      [Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1, 1A, 1B, and 2]. 

Legal Separation in Massachusetts
The grounds for legal separation are:

   1. A spouse fails without cause to provide support
   2. Desertion
   3. Gives the other spouse justifiable cause to live apart 

The court may award support to the spouse and children living apart. If the grounds for legal separation occurred in Massachusetts, 1 spouse must be a resident. If the grounds occurred outside of the state, the spouse filing must have been a resident for 1 year.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 20].

Simplified/Special Divorce Procedures in Massachusetts
An action for divorce on the grounds of irretrievable breakdown of the marriage may be instituted by filing:

   1. A petition signed by both spouses
   2. A sworn affidavit that an irretrievable breakdown of the marriage exists
   3. A notarized separation agreement signed by both spouses 

A marital settlement agreement is an acceptable substitute for a separation agreement. No summons will be required. Such petitions are to be given a speedy hearing. Marital fault is not to be considered in any decision of the court on property division or maintenance. In addition, there are sample divorce forms for use in divorces set out in the Massachusetts Rules of Court Appendix of Forms. A Financial Statement must be filed in all divorce cases. There is an official Child Support Guidelines Worksheet contained in the Appendix of Forms. Finally, in every action for divorce, a Public Health Statistical Report must be filed by each spouse. Copies of this form are available from the offices of the Registers of Probate.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 6B and Massachusetts Rules of Court; Appendix of Forms].

Divorce Mediation or Counseling Requirements
In cases where "irreconcilable differences" are used as the grounds for divorce, the court may refer the spouses and children for marriage and family counseling.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and Massachusetts Rules of Court].

Divorce Property Distribution
Massachusetts is an "equitable distribution" state. The court may divide all of the spouse's property, including any gifts and inheritances, based on the following factors:

   1. The contribution of each spouse to the acquisition, preservation, or appreciation in value of the property, including the contribution of each spouse as homemaker
   2. The length of the marriage
   3. The age and health of the spouses
   4. The occupation of the spouses
   5. The amount and sources of income of the spouses
   6. The vocational skills of the spouses
   7. The employability of the spouses
   8. The liabilities and needs of each spouse and the opportunity of each for further acquisition of capital assets and income
   9. The conduct of the parties during the marriage (if the grounds for divorce are fault-based)
  10. Any health insurance coverage 

Fault is not a factor if the grounds for the divorce are irretrievable breakdown of the marriage filed in conjunction with a separation/settlement agreement.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 34].

Alimony and Spousal Support
Either spouse may be ordered to pay maintenance to the other. The factors to be considered are:

   1. The contribution of each spouse to the acquisition, preservation, or appreciation in value of any property, including the contribution of each spouse as homemaker
   2. The length of the marriage
   3. The age and health of the spouses
   4. The occupation of the spouses
   5. The amount and sources of income of the spouses
   6. The vocational skills of the spouses
   7. The employability of the spouses
   8. The liabilities and needs of each spouse and the opportunity of each for further acquisition of capital assets and income
   9. The conduct of the parties during the marriage (if the grounds for divorce are fault-based)
  10. Any health insurance coverage
  11. The present and future needs of any children of the marriage 

Fault is not a factor if the grounds for the divorce are irretrievable breakdown of the marriage filed in conjunction with a separation/settlement agreement. Health insurance coverage may be ordered to be provided as part of the maintenance award.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 1A and 34].

Spouse's Name After Divorce
The wife may be restored to the use of her former or maiden name.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 23].

Child Custody After Divorce
Custody may be awarded to either or both parents or to a third party. If there is no marital misconduct, the rights of each parent to custody shall be deemed to be equal. The happiness and welfare of the child shall be the factors that the court considers. In making this consideration, the court shall consider:

   1. Whether or not the child's present or past living conditions adversely affect his physical, mental, moral, or emotional health
   2. Whether any family member abuses alcohol or other drugs
   3. Whether either parent has deserted the child
   4. Whether either parent has committed any acts of domestic violence
   5. Whether the parents have a history of being able and willing to cooperate in matters concerning the child 

Joint custody may be awarded if both parents agree and unless the court finds that joint custody is not in the best interests of the child. If the issue of custody is contested and the parents desire some form of shared custody, a shared parenting plan must be submitted to the court. Provisions in a Marital Settlement Agreement relating to child custody will fulfill this requirement.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Sections 28 and 31].

Child Support After Divorce
The court may order either parent to provide maintenance, support (including health insurance), and education for any minor child. There are official Child Support Guidelines. These guidelines are presumed to be correct unless there is a showing that the amount would be unjust or inappropriate under the particular circumstances in a case. Reasons for deviation from the Guidelines are:

   1. The parent to pay support has other minor children and there are insufficient financial resources available
   2. The parent to pay support has extraordinary expenses (travel-related visitation expenses, uninsured medical expenses, etc.)
   3. Other unusual circumstances 

There is an official Child Support Guidelines Worksheet contained in the Appendix of Forms.
[Massachusetts General Laws Annotated; Chapter 208, Section 28 and Massachusetts Rules of Court; Appendix of Forms]. 

My lawyer ACROX

Sign here__TLM____#Garrett_____

[/quote]

WE'RE DIVORCED AND NIGEL IS WITH RYUDO. GO BUY HIM BACK.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

ur a cruel, cruel hobo T.T


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ur a cruel, cruel hobo T.T


Garrett's a cruel, cruel homosexual. T_T HE KICKED US OUT AND MADE ME SELL NIGEL!


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry I'm late, called sleep, but anyway, I refuse to be in some way related to TLW.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

lol muh.
and toon, dont blame my son you hobo!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO
I wouldn't even have to think twice.
Of course I wouldn't even add you to the family. xD


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted to remember jenn??
but it was a horrible idea XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i wanted to remember jenn??
> but it was a horrible idea XD


Yes...you wanted to.
And remember, I almost put the gun to my head. xD

xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

yay muh pit....who is he in the family?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> yay muh pit....who is he in the family?


The son of Coffeh and Bacon boy? i think....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Hubby <3 u jk XD


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hubby <3 u jk XD


O_O *Slowly backs away* xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

O_O


Garrett Nigel got the gun!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="Toon]O_O


Garrett Nigel got the gun!

[/quote]Young one, You must dub the thread a fail or a win....



Oh shi-There's no telling what he will do


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

lol jedi in training lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Muh pit is my son with Bacon.
I believe Gabby came first though.
They're twins xP


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

That's one messed up family...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeh add the divorce its funny TLM is a single parent with a 91 year old kid


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeh add the divorce its funny TLM is a single parent with a 91 year old kid


LOL where does it say that?


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

okay..........so now............my son (garrett) wants to mess up gabby and hub's life. XD
so many twists XD


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

.......garrett.. you after your nephews wife??


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol nice.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, we have the best family ever!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay Garrett I edited. x]


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 28, 2009)

lol, and I even come in somehow


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> .......garrett.. you after your nephews wife??


Yes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o=
XDDD 

I see a plot twist in the near future.
Make it even more jacked up. xD


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

nigel's on..crap.
hes gonna find out im not his grandma XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Now he's gone.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

I'M TOO CUTE TO BE SINGAL!


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

*single muh
you have mega XD


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Ik how to spell single. xP

And I was forcibly married, and raped.




I'm preggers nao D=


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

incest is disgusting. Have fun with your deformed and mentally ******** family.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> incest is disgusting. Have fun with your deformed and mentally ******** family.


Gtfo.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> incest is disgusting. Have fun with your deformed and mentally ******** family.


You never know..Coffee might drag you into it too. o.e


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u 
MGMT is right.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were told, you cant start sucking up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sucking up, he's right
incest is disgusting
And I had hoped this family thing would die.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well too bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly, it is too bad


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 28, 2009)

LET ME BE A BABY IN UR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- go away.
kthnx


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> LET ME BE A BABY IN UR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GTFO


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> incest is disgusting. Have fun with your deformed and mentally ******** family.


Thas hao we do et en tee bee tee!

Oh don't worry, we will have fun.
And we were mentally ******** before the incest. xD


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> LET ME BE A BABY IN UR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hangs up a No Failures Allowed sign*


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm MGMT
Welcome to the family?
or not.. hmmmmmm


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"or not.. hmmmmmm"

We're to mentally ******** for him<3


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. We're too special needs.

Coffeh, GTFOn Xat.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Coffeh, GTFOn Xat.


Just popped in to say something.

lolXat;


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ub
XD its where all the jacked up families are these days.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xat chats suck. They glitch all the time, and people can pose as others.

I would know, there's a Xat chat on another site I go to.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we all go on an Xat on this other forum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are so glitched that sometimes they wont accept the typing


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can be mention once as adopted and then die away or something if you want me in your family.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is contracting AIDS alright for you?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

I am a spider


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death by Muh Pit bites?


And no, Draco, you aren't. xP


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got shot.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a fail way of dying.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you're shot by a nunchuckgun.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you drowned in a pool of acid? [@MGMT]


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wish you'd use mah ugly sweat for something else.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I got shot by a nunchuck gun.

Or that one needle gun in Time Splitters two that makes you explode. If anyone can remember its name.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll discuss this with cry.
Let's see if we accept you as a dead jacked up family member.


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

But I wana be a SPIDER!


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> But I wana be a SPIDER!


Too bad..?


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

:'(  I really wanted to be a spider  :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> :'(  I really wanted to be a spider  :'(


Go away.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so mean.

*throws a bottle of Ugly Sweat at Draco (x<


----------



## Gabby (Feb 28, 2009)

Mummy, Muh Pit killed the babysitter AND took a cookie from the cookie jar.


I thought you should know...


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

...*Quits TBT*


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Mummy, Muh Pit killed the babysitter AND took a cookie from the cookie jar.
> 
> 
> I thought you should know...


The babysitter was a cow. She deserved it.


The cookie wasn't nice anyway.


So, yah. Gabbeh, have a cookie.



AND A PUNCH BIATCH!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Mummy, Muh Pit killed the babysitter AND took a cookie from the cookie jar.
> 
> 
> I thought you should know...


O:

YOU DARE TAKE COOKIES FROM MUMMY'S JAR?!

......okay...okay. You know what kind of punishments I give.
I'll have to buy you a new snorkel though.....>

Pah! Who cares about the babysitter. She was charging more than Brewster does for his coffee an hour. 

By the way Gabby, you get a sticker. And Muh Pit leave Gabby alone or I'll amputate you.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaaay!

I get a sticker!


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving for a body transplant anyway, my current one is too ugly.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 28, 2009)

Let me guess, more  people that think they can invite themselves in?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*steals sticker and sues it to cover one of his spots*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still wonder how it's possible that you're still alive after everything I've done to you.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BaconBeanStrangeGirlLesbiansThingWithAppleSauceAndAChoolatePudOnTehSides are immortal.




Gah. I gotta suffer eternity with Gabbeh DX


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been thinking of disowning you.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot leave your BaconBeanStrangeGirlLesbiansThingWithAppleSauceAndAChoolatePudOnTehSide.


Otherwise I'd have left by now.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I can. =/


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot. By giving birth to a BaconBeanStrangeGirlLesbiansThingWithAppleSauceAndAChoolatePudOnTehSide, you sign an invisible contract saying you won't disown it otherwise it shall take over the world and you cannot stop it, you are supposed to prevent this from happening. But knowing you, you'll take advantage of this and disown me and Gabbeh. xP


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

*hit itself in confusion*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't sign anything. And sure you might be starting off good at taking over the world [my genes] but once Bacon's genes kick in, you will fail and die.



And I'm keeping Gabby.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a mouse o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> I'm a mouse o.o


You're also a dirty dancer.

*goes and edits


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BaconBeanStrangeGirlLesbiansThingWithAppleSauceAndAChoolatePudOnTehSides are immortal.


Remember?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when they're disowned.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Besides, I'm special. I grow from my own ashes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless I get rid of the ashes before you grow back.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll still grow back.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

By the way, mum, I have something to say.


I'm pregnant.


*end of soap music*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the ashes don't exist that's not possible.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BaconBeanStrangeGirlLesbiansThingWithAppleSauceAndAChoolatePudOnTehSides are not possible.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you aren't one.
So therefore you aren't immortal.

>


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't possible but I am one anyway.


*I'M STILL PREGNANT HERE! DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!*


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

o.o I'm also a dirty dancer o.o


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

*Randomly goes into labour*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> o.o I'm also a dirty dancer o.o


A pwepy dirty dancer.
Don't deny, you know it's true. ;D

Muh Pit's in labour.....NOW'S MY CHANCE!

>


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still can't kill me.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

Pweppy. Mouse. Dirty. Dancer.


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> And John102 was the accident of an experiment of a crazy guy trying to take over the world.


and we all lived happily ever after.



                 <big>THE END!</big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Pweppy. Mouse. Dirty. Dancer.


You act like it's something new.
We've discussed this. x]

Muh Pit I thought you were in labour! >


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You uberly phail so gtfo.


And I am in labour. But you still can't kill me.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not part of the family =D


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

We've discussed it else where! *I though you were going to keep it private!* xD

Yesh :3 What else am I?


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 28, 2009)

I wanna join! I can be.... Awesome the dog


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


Mickey xDDD
Hmm lets see you are also....nvm you don't want me to say it in public xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm not part of the family =D


So deal with it.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> I wanna join! I can be.... Awesome the dog


No you can't.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say WHAT to the public? HMMM?! IS THERE SOMETHING YOU'D LIKE TO SHARE?! lol xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo he dosen't spam! He just posts a lot!

/sarcasm 

LMAO Mickey. Oh dear. XD
*ahem* MAYBE THERE IS?!!?!!? xP


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well!


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that works. and muh is your mother ^_^


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 28, 2009)

*Gives birth to MGMT, who dies after being shot by an assasain *COFFEH* and Grawr. Then notices there are more coming *


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> *Gives birth to MGMT, who dies after being shot by an assasain *COFFEH* and Grawr. Then notices there are more coming *


No. Not like that.
I edited.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH RLY?!? MAYBE YOU SHOULD SHARE WITH ME IN PRIVATE! (@ RG xD)


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY NOT HERE MICK?! XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is still going strong?

Btw, whats "Holy crap, it's bdubs" supposed to mean anyway?  <_<


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, apparently many people are interested in virtual incest. xD jk

It means: HOLY SHIZ BOOBLET IS BACK


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a feeling if this was real I would forget to be fed.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I have a feeling if this was real I would forget to be fed.


Lol of course not! I would feed you everyday! ^_^


----------



## Miranda (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I have a feeling if this was real I would forget to be fed.


Hahahahaha most likely.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I have a feeling if this was real I would forget to be fed.


Aaw, I wouldn't forget to feed you!

How can I not notice a cute furry? :3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy. [/quote]Especially when it's not cute.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when it's not cute. [/quote]I imagine our furry, as your avvi
and thats very cute<33


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when it's not cute. [/quote]All furries are cute. 
I don't care what you say, I'm sticking to that. <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All furries are cute. 
I don't care what you say, I'm sticking to that. <3[/quote]Don't make me prove you wrong.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me prove you wrong.
[/quote]I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to be proven wrong ZF


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going to go look for something to prove you wrong ;_;

and it's usually not the furries that are nasty, just the picture.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm not going to go look for something to prove you wrong ;_;
> 
> and it's usually not the furries that are nasty, just the picture.


Exactly.

Furries are cute.
You're cute!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, are we talking about just the anthros, or the people that call themselves furries too?

Because if we're talking about the second, I can easily prove you wrong.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthros are cute. I'm sure you are too. Your personality ^.^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are all awesome! YOU TOO FURRY SPARKS!

LIFE IS AWESOME!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno.

But uh, back on topic. >_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=[ [I bet you are] 

Back on topic...?
Is that even possible on this thread?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, just talk about something that isn't me >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You guys are all awesome! YOU TOO FURRY SPARKS!
> 
> LIFE IS AWESOME!


Make up you mind BB.

you said a few pages back were all disgusting wtf?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's talk about wha the *censored.3.0* I'm gonna do with Nigel.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay
the sky is... blue


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, i said incest was

not you


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's talk about wha the *censored.3.0* I'm gonna do with Nigel.[/quote]Prom night dumpster baby. o=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prom night dumpster baby. o=[/quote]I'll put him with the rest.

They're fed nightly.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But were "insect" so that makes us disgusting.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrett, do you even know what that means?
And you spelled it wrong.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I know what is means having sex with your family.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Yes I know what is means having sex with your family.


xD
Garrett you make me laugh.
And yeah that's what it means. ;]


----------



## Gabby (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...


Ders incest?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry you're not involved in that part.
Didn't you read it? XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhhh.  Not in front of the children.  A.K.A. Hub.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops sorry! ;D

LAWL you're still part of the family though xP


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what a family it is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> actually..tye was in it...but we took him out. tye was still in jenns tummeh, but al didnt want tye 2 be born so he kicked jens stomach. x] im sorry ur father hated u tye.
> @ the "owners" i neva signed up 4 a strip joint o.e


 :O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't want to be in it why do you care you were 'killed'?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I responded with two emoticons. I wasn't being serious, lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was I talking about seriousness?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You asked why I cared. I don't. =P


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

I did. You started talking about how those emoticons weren't serious.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I did. You started talking about how those emoticons weren't serious.


I meant that responding with just emoticons and no text can be taken as not serious, as was the case.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm still wondering who else I'm going to give birth to.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 1, 2009)

OM*G I COULD NOT STOP LAUGHINGG XDD
LMAO MY WIFEYY<33 xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

You finally found it Gabbeh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Please quit including me on this.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did...


But I didn't remember, see..

and uh

Yeah.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> OM*G I COULD NOT STOP LAUGHINGG XDD
> LMAO MY WIFEYY<33 xD


HUZZAH!!



This family is now....


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> OM*G I COULD NOT STOP LAUGHINGG XDD
> LMAO MY WIFEYY<33 xD


HUZZAH!!



This family is now....






[/quote]no we fail, WHERE'S THE INCEST!?!


----------



## D4rk (Mar 2, 2009)

What the heck is this I don't get it


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 3, 2009)

D4rk said:
			
		

> What the heck is this I don't get it


_You_ are not meant to get it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 3, 2009)

This thread is too big.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank the lord blood tested no relations *exhales breath*


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2009)

...What the hell is wrong with you!? ._.?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ...What the hell is wrong with you!? ._.?


Everything.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 3, 2009)

BB your a party pooper xDD jk


----------



## Miranda (Mar 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ...What the hell is wrong with you!? ._.?


Um...did you happen to realize that you are my dad? 0.o


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did... And apparently, I'm your Mom too ._.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes you my Brother, Mother and Father...weird...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....I shouldn't read your posts when i drink something. LMAO


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not weird, jack'd up o_e


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

xD i wish i was in teh jacked up family...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait Garret is my son/daughter?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 5, 2009)

How this got to 41 pages, I will never know.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 5, 2009)

People want to be jacked up. o=


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> xD i wish i was in teh jacked up family...


...Why? Seriously ._.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno, mustve been real bored when i posted that...


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

kiama drunk gona sbueats akll ya kids k?

789(slaps erbody( fsrsrs stuoopid kiedsss...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 6, 2009)

... wow... 0.0


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Who wants to get married?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Who wants to get married? [/quote]Your mom which is..... umm who again?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Who wants to get married?


Your mom which is..... umm who again?[/quote]I don't have a Ma in the family. :O

I'm the hobo from Hubbeh and Gabbeh's trash can. I married Garrett and we had Nigel, who's now 91. 

ANYONE?


----------



## Princess (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wait Garret is my son/daughter?


uh...........idont think so hes mine XD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's your daughter, my transvestite wfe. x] lolz


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone want to marry me, i'm very nice and full of love!

LOVE ME IN TEH BUTTZ!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 6, 2009)

I luv u TLm <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait i'm confused... so you and coffeh had a baby somehow?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh I just read the whole thing, wtf since when was I with....  This is strange...wait... I KNEW YOU WERE BI!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I luv u TLm <3


You go die, divorcer!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh I just read the whole thing, wtf since when was I with....  This is strange...wait... I KNEW YOU WERE BI!


Mega, don't you remember?
The special hug?
You made me and cry pregnant.

And now you're going to have another baby with Muh Pit?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small>You guys'r nuts...</small>


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hush!
I'm not the one making babies by myself. >


----------



## Thunder (Mar 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Bish


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey!
There are kids in the family!
Don't be teaching them foul language! That's my job. D:<

x]


----------



## Hal (Mar 7, 2009)

This made me Lawls


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu uh I was never with Muh Pit.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added that part. =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Update:

Night is my wife, ohdangitsgabby's wife, mirandi's wife, and cry's mother
crash is ms.weewee's ex and acrox's wife
muh pit is night's husband and he gave birth to Lewis and Sean
Grawr is muh and mega's baby 
AndyB got aids and eventually it spread around the whole family
cry got married to lewis but is having an affiar with acrox


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

...I still wanna kill you


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Who are my son (Hub) and daughter (Mishie) married to?! Who's mother in law am I?
And andy...you have some explaining to do about where you got aids...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG this thing confuses me sooo *censored.3.0*ing much xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

ewww....


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Who are my son (Hub) and daughter (Mishie) married to?! Who's mother in law am I?
> And andy...you have some explaining to do about where you got aids...






			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> She had Andy who got hooked up with Mirandi and together they had Hub12 and acrox


she being you

everyone has aids 
[andy -.-]


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YO MAN, SHE ASKIN' WHO DEY WIT.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm

acrox is with crash and cry
hub is with ohdangitsgabby

cry is with me, night, lewis, mishie, gabs
crash is with mishie and ms wee wee
and gabs is with me, night, hub, waluigi, cry, mishie

it's like a lot. being that the kitties are together...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Fine...
Was my trip to Vegas...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm having an affair with Lewis! Woot woot.
Me and cry get to share his hawtness, except he's married to her. =P


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Andy got me knocked up, but we're not sure with who yet...


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

<big><big><big>O_O</big></big></big> 


I feel sick


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>O_O</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> I feel sick


Hey, your lucky your not in the damn family.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so mean. I'm prego with your grandchild!!


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no just lucky...


<big>IM THE LUCKIEST  MAN TO STAND ON FACE OF THE EARTH, THANK GAWD!!!!!!!</big>


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol did u run to mexico yet?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got held up at the border, they mistook my pixy sticks for coke |:<


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?! PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE, DO NOT GET ME INVOLED! I'LL GIVE ANYTHING! O_O



It sounds like the script for a gay porn video<_<


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Andy got me knocked up, but we're not sure with who yet...


SHe had her baby this morning guys...
He's a boy...
Fabio


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Cryindarkness committed suicide for being a baby grandma. 
She had gone emo and cut herself incorrectly.
The aids were also getting worse.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Crash is a grandpa and Pally is a grandma...
And I'm a mom again. yay.
Fabio, your siblings are Hub and ACROX.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

R.I.P.strikingmatches


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

I WILL grow up to have MANY girlfriends. Never a wife. Understood?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D

I'm the son you've always wanted. Might as well kill the other two.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I WILL grow up to have MANY girlfriends. Never a wife. Understood?


Sounds good to me, I don't wanna be a mother in law. 

And yes, you are the favorite child <33


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Oh shi-


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

lmao fabio<3
my grand son


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I WILL grow up to have MANY girlfriends. Never a wife. Understood?


Alright.
I have one wife, one boyfriend, and 7 hoes. 

Cry you're dead...


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out sonny-boy...;]


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I WILL grow up to have MANY girlfriends. Never a wife. Understood?


HAWHAWHAWHAWHAWHAWHAWHAW!!!!!!! <big>SUCKER</big>!!!


YOU HAVE TO BE IN THAT GAWD-FORSAKEN FAmILY!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Nevermind.
Fabio's sexiness brought cry back to life.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm such a perfect child, I'm going to grow up, become a rich and famous Hollywood director. I'll date all of the actresses, and kill impure blood in my family.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't me and your mother ground you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermind.
> Fabio's sexiness brought cry back to life.


See?

My good is already starting to spread.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread is still alive? >_>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can ya kill your grandpa for me? *hands gun over to Fabio*


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...really?
I hope you know that by joining this family you have AIDS.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabio congrats you are now dating all the kittehs
which are me, coffeh, acrox, and gabby
XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the better!

I AM THE CURE FOR AIDS.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will not allow grandpa to die.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing you're getting out of being born, is aids, homosexuality, incest, and much, much more!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. He's starting to unjackify the family.
I WONT ALLOW IT!

Come on! Spread the love. x]


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabio congrats you are now dating all the kittehs
> which are me, coffeh, acrox, and gabby
> XD


You are dating your grand son?!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if he does get rid of it, it still won't unjackify this jacked up family.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you blame her?


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

pssh hell yah<3


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really jacked up xD


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

I mentioned *incest*


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

this is just like my real family X)


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

but anyways mirandi remember i was a baby when i had andy so im stil young lmao XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindakrness has already admitted that I'm cute.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabio you're such a player.
You're apparently dating your grandma, your grandma's ex wife, your grandma's sister, and your grandma's other sister who is also my wife.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm so glad my son is a chick magnet. and wait...my son is also dating his sister...wow. this gets better and better.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help it, guys. I'm too attractive for my own good.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

fabiois cant control his hawtness.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

well yeah, because its true fabio<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. We all want you Fabio.
And I'm the greediest one.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabio congrats you are now dating all the kittehs
> which are me, coffeh, acrox, and gabby
> XD


SInce wheeen? xD


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

What is mom wants the son? XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

*Fabio takes thread by storm*

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

pssh back off jenn i saw him first<3


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gets that from me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> pssh back off jenn i saw him first<3


I really don't care. If you want him, you can have him.
I'll keep your ex husband. ;D


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me do it


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shoots Hub* No


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

No is shooting grandpa...


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

lol fine fabio is mine u can have lewis
fabio is cuter than lewis anyways<3 lawl


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....Hell to you then.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 15, 2009)

*casually slips into the conversation*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> *casually slips into the conversation*


Lmao Bdubs.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Everyone! Go look at my new thread!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol fine fabio is mine u can have lewis
> fabio is cuter than lewis anyways<3 lawl


So? I may be a ho but Lewis won't cheat on me like Fabio will on you. x]
And I'll tell him you said that. ;D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

Woowz xD
I love this jacked up familyy<33


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

So now I have a dead son, a son dating is sister along with half the rest of his family and his mom might even take a pass at him...and my husband is still the reason for the AIDS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> So now I have a dead son, a son dating is sister along with half the rest of his family and his mom might even take a pass at him...and my husband is still the reason for the AIDS.


But I am the cure.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> So now I have a dead son, a son dating is sister along with half the rest of his family and his mom might even take a pass at him...and my husband is still the reason for the AIDS.


Crap im dead xD


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

lmao lewis is the hottest guy on jw
and idc he was cheating on me anyways
;D


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm LMFAO at Fabio's thread right now xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah bad  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fack you. But you still didnt say WHERE i was shot


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes it all better then =]


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm kinda confused, so what happen?
xD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no more aids...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good-ish news:Im not dead xD


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

tl;dr


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

so are we cured now?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> so are we cured now?


Dunno


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> so are we cured now?


Yes


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Good-ish news:Im not dead xD


*fires bullets in chest 5 times* Tell me that now.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullet-proof vest. : D


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww...my son is dead now. Oh well, I still have the other one ;]


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shoots head*  :throwingrottenapples: Die D:<


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im bullet-proof. : D


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, I think I know everything. xD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulletproof... I wish I was.


.... XD Radiohead reference ftw


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

You can definitely chill wif that =P No one needs to know things about little teh little mouse.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 16, 2009)

I WANT TO BE IN THE DRAMA!

*starts stabbing cry*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't stab mai Palleh xDxD You're in dah Drama NAO, jk lmfao xD


----------



## Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

WTF DONT STAB ME!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> WTF DONT STAB ME!!


........................









































Fail xD


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2009)

Lawl. Wow.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 16, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> I WANT TO BE IN THE DRAMA!
> 
> *starts stabbing cry*


*facepalm*

You already are.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..How,.,,,


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lmao lewis is the hottest guy on jw
> and idc he was cheating on me anyways
> ;D


*pretends not to see*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> this is just like my real family X)


eww wtf r u srsly?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 16, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O *Erases from mind* OSHI-ITS STUCK


----------



## -C*- (Mar 16, 2009)

God damn.

This has too many pages.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 16, 2009)

My sexiness just blew this thread's mind.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 16, 2009)

Nah, it was pretty big before you ;D


----------



## Gabby (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, cry has a reasonably large hole in her arm, she'll be weak. The meat will be tender.


Let's have a BBQ!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> crash is acrox's *wife*


:|


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 16, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. :3


----------



## Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

@ garrett lawl u no ur in first place with them but its cuz ur pic isnt up any more D:
@gabby wtf?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> @ garrett lawl u no ur in first place with them but its cuz ur pic isnt up any more D:
> @gabby wtf?


Ima eat you.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:|


----------



## Gnome (Mar 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl. Make him a mna/boy/thing now! I know he's not a she, or is he/she?


----------



## Miranda (Mar 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in our family does my daughter marry her grandfather...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 18, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl x]


----------



## Nightray (Mar 18, 2009)

For coffeh.

Okay palleh told meh, I'm teh grandmother of andyB and grandmother for mirandi too xD
LMAO I don't know i'm kinda confused LAWL. xDD


----------



## Miranda (Mar 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> For coffeh.
> 
> Okay palleh told meh, I'm teh grandmother of andyB and grandmother for mirandi too xD
> LMAO I don't know i'm kinda confused LAWL. xDD


I thought you were also my wife?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> For coffeh.
> 
> Okay palleh told meh, I'm teh grandmother of andyB and grandmother for mirandi too xD
> LMAO I don't know i'm kinda confused LAWL. xDD


I'm not sure.
But if you are, and you're also mirandi's wife, then it sure is jacked up.

And that's the purpose!   

XD


----------



## Princess (Mar 23, 2009)

ur not mirandi's grandmother only andy's.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

I still dont get why gabby wants to eat me..


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I still dont get why gabby wants to eat me..



Me or otherr gabbyy?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I still dont get why gabby wants to eat me..


You look delicious.


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

@gabbsterrr my luv-otha gabby
@gabby-wat?!?


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

*burns gabby*
NO1 EATS ME!


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

this is sooo old


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

shuddafakup we're never old


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> this is sooo old


You,Banana Pie,Fail.

This is not old. -.-
Palleh, You ate me,crash and lewis  D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 7, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> this is sooo old


And your sooo new.


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

lol but no one eats me though
l:<


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol but no one eats me though
> l:<


Orly?


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

yuhrly


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

*Eats Pally*


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *Eats Pally*


You can't

She already ate us.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe, i ate  her insides.. o.o


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Maybe, i ate  her insides.. o.o


NUUU. I already did that


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 7, 2009)

pally isn't real
so we don't need to eat her
she's a figment of our imaginations 
just a character we made up because we're lonely

lolimkiddingpalleh<3


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pally isn't real
> so we don't need to eat her
> she's a figment of our imaginations
> just a character we made up because we're lonely
> ...


hahaha im coffeebean!'s friend in rl you guys never knew. there is no pally 
>xD

lol jk


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loluwish


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pally isn't real
> so we don't need to eat her
> she's a figment of our imaginations
> just a character we made up because we're lonely
> ...


So, could i imagine that she's a pizza so i can eat, i'm hungry..


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 7, 2009)

*skips the past 20 pages*

Pally didn't eat me, right?


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont think so..


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i dont think so..


Damn it. He's Lucky.


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
dun luv me in a pizza eating way!


----------



## VantagE (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol coffee this is really funny... I am a secret spy by the way... xDD


----------



## Kyle (Apr 22, 2009)

I still don't get how this topic got so much attention...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I still don't get how this topic got so much attention...


I still don't know how the *censored.3.0* i got sucked into this family! >.<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

supp I r bak


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

orlynao?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

yesh


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 22, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I still don't get how this topic got so much attention...


Because we're cool


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yesss we are wyfeyy<33 xD


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

And John102 was the accident of an experiment of a crazy guy trying to take over the world.


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

lil john dont get to be in it x]


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2009)

I am appalled I have yet to be added to this.


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I am appalled I have yet to be added to this.


DOn't get it started again...
It was bad as it was... too bloody confusing then


----------



## coffeebean! (May 7, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I am appalled I have yet to be added to this.


Haha xD
We'll have to think of something for you =3


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this needed to come back.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this needed to come back.


No, no it didn't.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this needed to come back.


No it didn't.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, yes it did.

It's our family Al.
You can't hide from it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it did.
> 
> It's our family Al.
> You can't hide from it.


It's not our family! For the love of- It amazes me how you can stay sane sometimes...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this needed to come back.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :veryhappy: 

It is. You started it all.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this needed to come back.


yes it did

:3333


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... And need we really bring that back up? it was almost a year ago...


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do. It's our roots.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

oh poo, I just read over the whole thing twice and no me.

*walks away*


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey I want a cool story!......Can I be the child of Mr.T and She-Ra that was ate by a dragon at withing five seconds of being born but I ripped off one of thie dragon's rib bones and stabed and teared my way out and then became the CEO of the Universe, but in my later years I was remembered for my poems about wife beating and penguins in people's heads?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tie me into this. It's really quite out of hand... Thank God I'm not in the other one.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tied yourself into this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you did. You created this. Not me.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Fail

Jenn made this


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun care. I still blame you for bringing this back up.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame yourself.
Because if it wasn't for you family wouldn't be made
which equals no thread being made
which equals to no bump by pally :r


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread needs to live. D:


----------



## Numner (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay I'm normal :3


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2010)

I wanna be coffee's bodyguard.

I'll even take back what I said about the Lady GaGa comparison.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I wanna be coffee's bodyguard.
> 
> I'll even take back what I said about the Lady GaGa comparison.


Alright, but I won't update until we've established the new additions. : D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

So wai- coffee and I are still married? Cools.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So wai- coffee and I are still married? Cools.


I guess.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am the family alien.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread creeps me out.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2010)

Placebo said:
			
		

> This thread creeps me out.


Success.


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

Intresting..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Intresting..


I love how you can spell a primary level word correctly.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 4, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that... "SUCCESS" in the voice of the SSB announcer-guy's voice?  If so, then you need to stop controlling my thoughts.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2010)

Placebo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I can't help it. 

I'll make it up to you.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Success!</div>


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typo D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So wai- coffee and I are still married? Cools.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So wai- coffee and I are still married? Cools.


----------



## Numner (Jan 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So wai- coffee and I are still married? Cools.


Oh *censored.2.0* we bout to witness a ghetto murder.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 4, 2010)

What jacked up bastered bumped this?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 4, 2010)

Lets just let it die again guys


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Where am I in this family, anyway? I'm not gonna look through all 63 pages to find out. =p


----------



## Numner (Jan 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Lets just let it die again guys


Oh okay I guess I will.

Oh wait a second.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 4, 2010)

I want to be there >;]


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 4, 2010)

What the heck.
This has to be the most amazingly whacked out family ever.


----------



## John102 (Jan 4, 2010)

MICKEY COME BACK!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

fartsneezecoughtoot.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Dear God, no...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

I am so glad to not be part of this family.


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> fartsneezecoughtoot.


=/

Of course this comes from _you_ =B

huehue, I never did become part of this family....


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2010)

I just saw this for the first time. It made me laugh.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 13, 2010)

Good times.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Everyone who is glad they aren't apart of this are deep down inside dying to be apart of it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Everyone who is glad they aren't apart of this are deep down inside dying to be apart of it.


And those of us in it, want out. But we know that we will never be released from this hell!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burning the chair will release you, I almost guarantee it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB stalker chair has nothing to do with _this_ hell.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Everyone who is glad they aren't apart of this are deep down inside dying to be apart of it.


No, not really.

Should I be?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel incomplete now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good. Very good indeed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. And Peter is obsessed with the poor chair. Despite the restraining order it has against him.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Triforce?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuhhhh? NONONO!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2010)

When I saw this got rebumped I thought, "Oh boy."


----------



## Princess (Jun 13, 2010)

^

Why would you people bump this? XD
Viva la Teh Jacked Up Family?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Why would you people bump this? XD
> Viva la Teh Jacked Up Family?


because I was bored that's why I bumped it.

>:C


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 13, 2010)

Lawl that is one big crazy and weird family.... It's AWESOME! haha ! =P

I want to be part of the Jacked up family! =D


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Lawl that is one big crazy and weird family.... It's AWESOME! haha ! =P
> 
> I want to be part of the Jacked up family! =D


You'll be the long lost twin of Mishie. 8DD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
A family reunion


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 13, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yes! Im part of the jacked up family!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

What can I be? Can I mysteriously get preggers?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 13, 2010)

So obviously I'm that creepy old uncle that nobody really talks and secretly wishes wouldn't come to the reunions because he frightens the children.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite, you have to wait for Pally or Coffeh to come on and add you to the family, but don't worry. They might add you. 8D

@nook: I don't know. :\


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I get preggers or that I get in the family?


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 13, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol okay! We'll see then.

@Nook: You really want to get preggers huh? lol


----------



## kalinn (Jun 13, 2010)

Pally told me the other day that shes cheating on Chris and having affairs with me 8D


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

This is why I wanted to get out of this mess. So much confusion!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 13 2010, 11:44:14 PM]What can I be? Can I mysteriously get preggers?


You can be the dickhead Uncle that nobody likes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think we should add anymore XD
Lets just leave it die

It was fun back then, it's soo outdated now and way too complicated.
We could start a new one...I guess... ' ~ '


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 14, 2010)

I call marrying <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>[invisible]kalinn or ronaldo[/invisible]</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

lololol can i joinz?!21

/had to be done


----------



## Thunder (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> lololol can i joinz?!21
> 
> /had to be done


----------



## Lewis (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> lololol can i joinz?!21
> 
> /had to be done


How does that have to be done you JERK!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because I decree'd it.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 27, 2010)

ogawd. Not this.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh.. my gawd.


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 27, 2010)

Oshi-


----------



## AndyB (Aug 27, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Oshi-


I hate you.


----------



## Liv (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> lololol can i joinz?!21
> 
> /had to be done


Walks into the thread, sees the above post and leaves. (after watching AndyB strangle Muh Pit)


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Daym coffee you get around. ;]


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, *censored.1.3*s! Quit posting  /hypocritical


----------



## Micah (Aug 27, 2010)

This thread just won't die...


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2010)

AndyB and Mirandi had *Fabio* Fabio = <3 Mirandi 

Incest!


----------



## AndyB (Aug 27, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB and Mirandi had *Fabio* Fabio = <3 Mirandi
> 
> Incest!


You really do not help this die. Get out. *Swats with newspaper*


----------



## Ricano (Aug 27, 2010)

hay guise


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

SO HAY GAIZE AM I IN DA FAMILEE YET?????


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SO HAY GAIZE AM I IN DA FAMILEE YET?????


NO NEWBIEZ YO OWAIT IM FROM 09 WTF?????


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 27 2010, 10:57:59 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDxxXXXXXX

GAIZE IM NOT A NOOBIE PLZ LET ME JOIN PLZZZZZZZ

ILL POST A LOT CAN I JOIN THEN???


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-------

UR NOT A FREAKING NOOBY UR A NEWBY IDI07!!!11!11!

YA MAYB3 YOU CAN!!!111!11!!!!1


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 27 2010, 11:32:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDD

KK I'LL PM U DA DETAILS ABOUT HOO I WANNA BE IN DA FAMLEE K???


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT IM NOT IN IT U DOLT KKKK?????

WHY DA H3LL R W3 TLKING LIEK DIS???//???!!!!111!111!!1????

Okay, we're spamming.

ON TOPIC: Can I join? *makes pretty puppy face*


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

lol @ breaking character


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> lol @ breaking character


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

But seriously, I wish this kept going on. I never joined in the fun that was breedin' with' my cousins and whatnot.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 12:14:58 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're really missing a world of opportunities, you should try it.

I'm still having fun laughing how my kids are doing once I've put all their skill points into the stupidest class attributes.  fun stuff.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have kids?


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooly..
Kay physco and nook
Stop it kay? You're not in the family go make your own family if you wanna make a fuss like this.
K~


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Hooly..
> Kay physco and nook
> Stop it kay? You're not in the family go make your own family if you wanna make a fuss like this.
> K~


Bawww.

I guess this is dead, then. I'll make my own family. *smirks* 
D'aww, 2012. But I'll be 13 by then. Hmm.....


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Hooly..
> Kay physco and nook
> Stop it kay? You're not in the family go make your own family if you wanna make a fuss like this.
> K~


BUTTT

BUTTTT

D:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 28, 2010)

HEY, MA

I DO WHAT I WANT

Like spamming this thread


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> HEY, MA
> 
> I DO WHAT I WANT
> 
> Like spamming this thread


you go with your bad self.  ~whooo


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM SO BAD. Watch me rebel! >=D

...

*walks old ladies across the street*


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> HEY, MA
> 
> I DO WHAT I WANT
> 
> Like spamming this thread


O m g. XD
But you're from the Bleghs.
The extended family of teh jacked up famlia
<33


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anybody need cleaning service?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH SNAPPLE


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome. I'm left out. I do not want to be in there.


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2010)

hay guiz can i joinz????!1111?????one??????11111111!!!!!!!!!!!WON!!!!???


----------

